# Questions about couple therapy/marriage counseling



## msommerlund

My name is Merete Sommerlund, and I am a Ph.D. student in the Psychology Department at the University of Saskatchewan in Canada. In my doctoral dissertation, I am investigating the experiences people have had with couple therapy (also referred to as marital therapy or couple counseling). If you have had experience with couple therapy, you can help me by telling me about your experiences. Permission for this thread has been granted by the Administrator of the Talk About Marriage site. Your responses may be used in the final document of the dissertation, which will be a public document. If your responses are used, any identifying information, such as your user id, will be altered in order to protect your privacy. I am particularly interested in the following questions: 
1. What did it mean for you to be seeking couple therapy?
2. What did you think participating in therapy would do for your relationship?
3. What was your couple therapy experience like?
4. How did participating in the therapy affect your relationship short-term and long-term?
5. How did participating in the therapy affect your daily life?
6. How did the days between your sessions influence your therapy? 
Please consider taking the time to help. Understanding what this type of counseling is like for the clients can help professionals improve their services.


----------



## acsiy

Hello! I just discovered this! It's been several years so I don't know if I can still reach you this way. I am also doing a dissertation on marital counseling in the Philippines. May I know if your findings are available online (e.g., dissertation abstracts, journals)? I would be most interested in learning from your work! Thank you! Antonia Siy ([email protected]), University of the Philippines-Diliman.


----------



## 225985

acsiy said:


> Hello! I just discovered this! It's been several years so I don't know if I can still reach you this way. I am also doing a dissertation on marital counseling in the Philippines. May I know if your findings are available online (e.g., dissertation abstracts, journals)? I would be most interested in learning from your work! Thank you! Antonia Siy ([email protected]), University of the Philippines-Diliman.


The original poster had not been back since 2009, so unlikely she/he will read this.


----------

